# Any truth to the claim 147gr has less recoil than 124



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Just a question. I have a CZ Rami and would appreciate the least recoil.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Perhaps you should try both and come to your own conclusion.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In some calibers, in order to keep pressures in the appropriate range, a heavier bullet will be loaded over either less powder or slower-burning powder, delivering lower velocity and less recoil; and a lighter bullet will be loaded over more or faster powder, delivering higher velocity and sharper recoil.
The loads available for .38 Special are good examples of this. I don't know about 9mm or .40 cartridges, because semi-auto cartridges use different pressure curves from those loaded for revolvers, in order to move their slides with appropriate force.
I would suspect, however, that the basic idea carries on through. I know that light-bullet .45 ACP loads seem to present sharper recoil to my hand than do 230-grain-bullet loads.
Does that help?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not that i've experienced with Federal HdraShoks. The 124 has slightly less recoil than the 147. Hardly distiguishable for newer shooters, IMO, but I've been shooting handguns for over 18 years. I use the 147 for my HD/SD round.


----------

